# Trainfest Milwaukee



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

There have been some pretty exciting events of late it seems.

Well, here is another big Mid West event. Not totally large scale but it some LS will be there. 50+ layouts and dealers so it gotta be worth seeing if you can make it there. 




http://www.trainfest.com/


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds fun!


----------

